# New at this...



## katarue (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi everyone...i've been involved with a small musical production with our church this year. I'm apart of the staging crew and I have no experience, but i've been learning a lot. I need all the help i can get...feel free to give input and ideas...


----------



## icewolf08 (Aug 26, 2008)

Let me be the first to welcome you to CB. We have a wealth of knowledge to offer, so ask any questions you can think of. Use the search feature as we have lost of useful info already on the site. Also, offer up any answers you have, and hopefully we will keep you interested and learning!


----------



## cdub260 (Aug 26, 2008)

icewolf08 said:


> ... we have lost of useful info already on the site.



So, um, what useful info have we lost?

Welcome to the wonderful world of stage technicians. You should find this site a very useful font of information. Just don't let our general mockery of each other scare you off.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome to the booth! You might start by spending some time reading in the glossary. There's a ton of information over there on terms you may have heard but didn't know... OR if you have a specific topic you want to know more about dive in with the search engine we have discussed a lot here over the years.


----------



## Hughesie (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi katarue,

let me be the....*counts* FOURTH 
people to welcome you this fine establishment that is controlbooth.com, where the answers come as quickly as you find the right search terms to put in our search bar. And if you don't find the information there, why not try our helpful wiki full of explanations of the most common used theatre terms.

_And remember kids, to ask your parents for 30$ as our new "gift shop" has just opened with many wonderful "must have items"_

wow, that sounded very much like a Derek welcoming message
no, actually i didn't use enough colors :twisted:


----------



## philhaney (Aug 28, 2008)

katarue said:


> Hi everyone...i've been involved with a small musical production with our church this year. I'm apart of the staging crew and I have no experience, but i've been learning a lot. I need all the help i can get...feel free to give input and ideas...



Welcome to the Control Booth! You'll find lots of input here, and if you don't find what you need in the Glossary, or by searching, pick the forum you think is appropriate and post your question(s). You _will _get lots of helpfull replies...


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 30, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> _And remember kids, to ask your parents for 30$ as our new "gift shop" has just opened with many wonderful "must have items"_
> 
> wow, that sounded very much like a Derek welcoming message
> no, actually i didn't use enough colors :twisted:


You did sound a lot like Derek...  

Welcome to the Booth! I'm sure you'll learn a lot quickly, both from your performance and on the forums.
What is your musical production of?


----------



## Hughesie (Aug 30, 2008)

Serendipity said:


> You did sound a lot like Derek



Well Somebody had to


----------

